# Racing oil type



## jtgraham (Sep 17, 2010)

This is on my oval track race rocco. I just installed a new oil pump and was going to put in 50W racing oil. I am wondering if that will bee too thick. I used to have another engine that had high miles with 40W in it and the oil light and buzzer would go on if I let the RPM's go below 2500.


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

You would not normally run 50W oil unless the engine clearances have been increased and require this heavy viscosity oil. A good VW 505.01 5W-40 oil should serve you well and reduce wear on cold start-up.


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

Operating visc is dependent on the oil temp. It seems like you are exceeding the +100c temp which the SAE 40 label visc is measured at. This heating thins the oil and reduces the pressure, triggering your light. You can use a thicker oil to compensate for the thinning from excess heat.

Do you have an OT gauge? At +120c the oil is getting thinner than the 9cSt you need to protect the engine. Look over these charts and compare to your actual oil temp. 9-10cSt running visc is ideal. 

(40 weight is 12-14cSt at +100c, 50 weight is >15cSt at +100c)




















http://www.widman.biz/English/Calculators/Graph.html

SynPower 20w-50 is a good 50, so is Syntec 5w-50. Valvoline has a Racing Synthetic in 20w-50, but you could use the Valvoline VR1 dino, a great product. In a 40 weight, I say to check out Mobil 1 10w-40 HIGH MILES.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

AudiJunkie said:


> Operating visc is dependent on the oil temp. It seems like you are exceeding the +100c temp which the SAE 40 label visc is measured at. This heating thins the oil and reduces the pressure, triggering your light. You can use a thicker oil to compensate for the thinning from excess heat.
> 
> Do you have an OT gauge? At +120c the oil is getting thinner than the 9cSt you need to protect the engine. Look over these charts and compare to your actual oil temp. 9-10cSt running visc is ideal.
> 
> ...


 you need an oil change


----------

